# Training tips??



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

So I am getting ready to retire my Golden from the marsh in a year or two due to her age. As a result, I just picked up a 7 1/2 week old yellow female lab. Just wondering if anyone has some tips / timelines for what has worked well for them in raising a pup into a waterfowl dog? I know right now it is all about building that relationship, trust, socializing them, and basic obedience. Me and my golden started out in the bird game way late. She was 4 before we even started chasing birds. She does amazing for getting such a late start, but now I am starting over with a fresh new pup, I want to train her up right from the get go. Any tips and advice would be appreciated!!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Didn't anyone tell you that puppies are a pain in the a$$? Congratulations on your new pup. If you can get a few pigeons for her to chase around the yard that will be a good start. The sooner the better. Freddy King has some good videos on Youtube that go all the way from start to finish with a pup.


----------



## rlpenn (Mar 14, 2012)

Come on out to the retriever club events this spring---you will get more advice than you can use! This Saturday, March 3, the Northern Utah Retriever Club is having a picnic field trial at the Lee Kay dog training grounds in Salt Lake City---this will be a simulated AKC retriever field trial and puppy competitions. The following Saturday (March 10) the Wasatch Hunting Retriever Club is having a picnic hunt test---this will be a simulated AKC retriever hunting test.

There is pretty much something going on every weekend until the licensed tests and trials start at the end of April. Everything for the year is listed on the WHRC website (http://www.whrc.us/events-2018/).


----------



## rlpenn (Mar 14, 2012)

*This event cancelled due to weather*



rlpenn said:


> Come on out to the retriever club events this spring---you will get more advice than you can use! This Saturday, March 3, the Northern Utah Retriever Club is having a picnic field trial at the Lee Kay dog training grounds in Salt Lake City---this will be a simulated AKC retriever field trial and puppy competitions. The following Saturday (March 10) the Wasatch Hunting Retriever Club is having a picnic hunt test---this will be a simulated AKC retriever hunting test.
> 
> There is pretty much something going on every weekend until the licensed tests and trials start at the end of April. Everything for the year is listed on the WHRC website (http://www.whrc.us/events-2018/).


Darn, we are cancelling the 3/3/2018 event due to giant snow storm that is forecast for Saturday. We are looking to reschedule later this month, please check the NURC page for updates:

https://www.facebook.com/NorthernUtahRetrieverClub/


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

utahbigbull said:


> Thanks for the update.


Check out the northern Utah retriever training group on Facebook. That is a great resource and guys are always trying to get together and do some training.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Couldn’t agree more on getting involved in a retriever club. Great people and great dogs. What you think is a great dog, will certainly become more. It’s awesome. But as much as any of would like to tell you quickly how to train your dog, that isn’t possible. You need to get good training material and learn what you can and stick to the program. Smartwork, fowl dawgs are a couple that are easy to follow and produce successful results for hunting dogs and beyond.


----------



## captain68 (Dec 20, 2016)

I am looking at getting involved with the Northern Utah Retriever club as well. I have been following them on Facebook. I just need to pull the trigger.


----------

